# Need to pick some brains



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

I run a 3" columbia combo flusher/ roll plough and follow it with a 3" head. I'm thinking of buying a 3.5" combo and stick with the 3" head because sometimes when you put the tape on , you can get an edge and when coated (even though the 3" head is slightly wider) that final coat can lead to the finished coat not being that tight in parts. I'm hoping by using the larger flusher if an edge does occur, then when I run around top coating with the box and 3" head it should be easier to sand....?

Just open to oppinions and if you lot have done /seen this......is it worth me buying one ?

Many thanks...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't use a combo flusher! :jester:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

is a combo flusher just a flusher with a roller wheel infront?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> is a combo flusher just a flusher with a roller wheel infront?


Yes!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I agree fr8 the wheel only beds the middle of the tape and leaves the edge of the tape up for the flusher to bed and it doesn't really push the tape tight enough to the wall so If u run ur top coat too thin it may show we have one and it just sits in case we bed all our internals with a corner roller then flush only takes one guy still and might only take and extra 5 mins to do a large 3 bedroom house compared to 20 mins going around checking every internal and skimming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> I agree fr8 the wheel only beds the middle of the tape and leaves the edge of the tape up for the flusher to bed and it doesn't really push the tape tight enough to the wall so If u run ur top coat too thin it may show we have one and it just sits in case we bed all our internals with a corner roller then flush only takes one guy still and might only take and extra 5 mins to do a large 3 bedroom house compared to 20 mins going around checking every internal and skimming
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use it because it is that little bit quicker, but more so because the coat on the tape is slightly thinner, and over here in winter the sooner it dries, the sooner I can top coat avoiding shrinking. Edges do occur but nothing an electric sander can't nudge. Just looking for other users opinions, but it seems its just me and a few others that uses one ....


----------

